# 2023 AFC Asian Cup Bids



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

The 2023 AFC Asian Cup will be the 18th edition of the AFC Asian Cup, the quadrennial international men's football championship of Asia organised by the Asian Football Confederation (AFC). 

The tournament will involve 24 national teams, including that of the host nation, assuming the current format of the finals is maintained. 

Although the official bidding process has not yet begun, China and South Korea have confirmed their interests in potentially staging the tournament. 

The winner of the 2023 AFC Asian Cup will earn the right to participate in the 2025 FIFA Confederations Cup.




AFC Asian Cup Hosting Countries from 1956 to 2019


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

2015 = Australia


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*AFC (Asian Football Confederation) and non-FiFa countries in Asia*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Hostable Venues in South Korea*











Hostable Venues in South Korea are as below.
I selected soccer specific stadiums.
At least, 70% of stadiums will be selected by Korean Football Association.



Seoul , Seoul World Cup Stadium (Big Kite , Sangam Stadium) , 66,704 seats , 2001.11.10












Daegu , Daegu Stadium (Blue Arc) , 66,422 seats , 2001.06.28 












Incheon , Incheon Asiad Main Stadium , 62,818 seats , 2014.05.07












Busan , Busan Asiad Main Stadium , 53,769 seats , 2001.09.16. 












Ulsan , Ulsan Munsu Football Stadium (Big Crown) , 44,474 seats , 2001.04.28












Gwangju , Gwangju World Cup Stadium (Guus Hiddink Stadium) , 44,118 seats , 2002.01.09 












Suwon , Suwon World Cup Stadium (Big Bird) , 43,959 seats , 2001.05.13












Jeonju , Jeonju World Cup Stadium (Jeonjuseong , Fort Jeonju) , 42,477 seats , 2001.11.08












Daejeon , Daejeon World Cup Stadium (Purple Arena) , 42,176 seats , 2001.09.13












Goyang , Goyang Daewha Stadium , 41,311 seats , 2003.09.26 












Cheonan , Cheonan Baekseok Stadium , 32,000 , 2001.07












Seogwipo , Jeju World Cup Stadium (Wind Force) , 29,791 seats (before 42,256) , 2001.12.09














Other Football Stadia under 25k


Incheon , Incheon Football Stadium (Sungui Arena Park) , 20,891 seats , 2012.03.11












Pohang , Pohang Steel Yard (Blast Furnace) , 17,443 seats , 1990.11.10












Changwon , Changwon Football Center Stadium (Rose Stadium) , 15,116 seats , 2009.12.01












Gwangyang , Gwangyang Football Stadium (Dragon Dungeon) , 14,284 seats , 1993.03.04


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

^^ Thanks for sharing the information about the stadiums. Would like to see some of these stadiums getting upgraded if South Korea wins the bid for 2023 AFC Asian Cup. Best wishes for South Korea!! :cheers:


----------



## Fabio1976 (Nov 9, 2007)

100% in China !!!


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

I believe Iran will bid again and will have a good chance this time. 3 new stadiums and Azadi has been renovated. Should be good enough to get the selection this time around.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Hostable Venues in China*

The CFA had confirmed that 12 Chinese cities had expressed official bids to host AFC Asian Cup 2023, 
the AFC is requiring at least 6 cities and 8 stadiums for each cadidate country, 
so a pre-bids will be hold by CFA to decide which of the cities will join the Official bids


the Chinese cities that want to host matches are

Beijing, Tianjin, Guangzhou, Nanjing, Xi'an, Wuhan, Chengdu, Qingdao, Shenyang, Changsha,Ningbo, Luoyang















Beijing , Beijing National Stadium (Bird's Nest) , 80,000 , 2008.06.28 












Guangzhou , Guangdong Olympic Sports Center , 80,000 , 2001.09.22. 












Nanjing , Nanjing Olympic Sports Centre , 61,443 , 2005.05.01. 












Shenyang , Shenyang Olympic Sports Center , 60,965 , 2008.05.28. 












Ningbo , Ningbo Olympic Sports Center , 60,000 , 2019 












Changsha , Helong stadium , 55,000 , 1987.10.10.












Wuhan , Wuhan Sports Center stadium (Dunkou stadium) , 52,357 , 2002.09.02












Xian , Shaanxi Province Stadium (Coca-Cola Stadium , Zhuque Stadium) , 50,100 , 1999 












Qingdao , Yizhong Sports Center Stadium , 45,000 (before 62,000) , 1997 












Luoyang , Luoyang Sports Center , 39,888 , 2008 












Tianjin , Teda Football Stadium , 36,390 , 2004.04.23












Chengdu , Sichuan Longquanyi Stadium , 27,333 , 2004.07.07


----------



## Fabio1976 (Nov 9, 2007)

And Shanghai ?


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

South Korea will win it considering they haven't hosted the finals since 1960.


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

It is reported that big cities such as Shanghai, Chonqing, Hangzhou and Dalian are not chosen from Chinese Football Association as a candidate city.






Fabio1976 said:


> And Shanghai ?


----------



## Fabio1976 (Nov 9, 2007)

repin said:


> It is reported that big cities such as Shanghai, Chonqing, Hangzhou and Dalian are not chosen from Chinese Football Association as a candidate city.


Why ?


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

I fully agree with your opinion.
Shanghai and Chonqing should be selected as a hosting city instead of Ningbo , Luoyang.


Shanghai , Hongkou Football Stadium , 33,060 seats , 1999.04.14












Chongqing , Chongqing Olympic Sports Centre Stadium , 58,680 seats , 2004













Fabio1976 said:


> Why ?


----------



## Yux (Aug 21, 2015)

Probably S.Korea or China?...Both have up to date stadiums so there would be no need for renovation?...China have winter olympics in 2022, so having another event in 2023 might be too quick?


----------



## metalsonic (May 14, 2016)

Yux said:


> Probably S.Korea or China?...Both have up to date stadiums so there would be no need for renovation?...China have winter olympics in 2022, so having another event in 2023 might be too quick?


Don't forget, Asean Games 2022 will be held in Hangzhou too


----------



## metalsonic (May 14, 2016)

delete


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

It is reported that Iran has expressed interest to host 2023 AFC Asian Cup.


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

repin said:


> It is reported that Iran has expressed interest to host 2023 AFC Asian Cup.


Nice but I would prefer to have it in a East Asian country as the 2019 edition is already going to be hosted in the ME.


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

^^ Also don't forget South East Asia... Indonesia and Thailand also want to host AFC Asian Cup after 2007...


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Hostable Venues in Thailand*












Bangkok , Rajamangala National Stadium , 49,722 seats (Max 65,000) , 1998 












Buriram , I-mobile Stadium (Thunder Castle Stadium , Buriram Stadium) , 32,600 seats , 2011.07.04 












Pattaya , Pattaya City Sports Stadium , 30,000 , ? 












Songkhla , Tinsulanon Stadium , 27,561 seats , 1995 












Chiang Mai , 700th Anniversary Stadium , 25,000 , 1995 












Nakhon Ratchasima (Korat) , His Majesty the King's 80th Birthday Anniversary Stadium (5 December 2007 Stadium , Korat Stadium) , 24,641 seats , 2007.07.02 












Bangkok , Suphachalasai Stadium (National Stadium of Thailand) , 20,023 seats (may expandable to 25,000) , 1935 












Pathum thani , Thammasat Stadium (Rangsit Stadium) , 20,000 (may expandable to 25,000) , 1998


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

^^ Nice stadiums Thailand has got. Probably need to upgrade each of these stadiums by 10,000+ seats will be good


----------



## Yux (Aug 21, 2015)

Hmm, after China couldn't even win against Syria...I doubt that China will still want to host this...China would only want to host something it knows it can win...(CSL in China has improved a lot...national team has "regressed" rather than progressed...


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Marcello Lippi , newly-appointed head coach of the Chinese national football team*














Yux said:


> Hmm, after China couldn't even win against Syria...I doubt that China will still want to host this...China would only want to host something it knows it can win...(CSL in China has improved a lot...national team has "regressed" rather than progressed...


----------



## yuliussaputra (Jan 2, 2013)

*Indonesia Ready to go Main Host for Asian Cup 2023*









*1. Gelora Bung Karno Stadium in Jakarta (Capacity 120,800 seats (1962–2007) 88,083 seats (2007–August 2017) 77,000 seats (August 2017 being renovation AG 2018)*









*2. Palaran Stadium in Samarinda (60,000 seats)*









*3. Gelora Bung Tomo in Surabaya (55,000 seats)*









*4. Stadion Utama Riau or Riau Main Stadium in Pekanbaru (43,923 seats)*









*5. Gelora Bandung Lautan Api Stadium in Bandung (72,000 all stands or 38,000 all seats)*









*6. Gelora Sriwijaya in Palembang (old 40,000 seats) (new 60,000 seats)*









*7. Aji Imbut Stadium in Kutai Kartanegara (35,000 seats)*









*8. Batakan Stadium in Balikpapan*

















*9. Pakansari Stadium in Bogor (30,000 seats)*

















*10. Patriot Stadium in Bekasi (30,000 seats)*

















*11. Wibawa Mukti Stadium in Bekasi (28,778 seats)*

















*12. New Jatidiri Stadium in Semarang (60,000)*









*13. Maguwoharjo International Stadium (31,700 seats)*









*14. Si Jalak Harupat Stadium in Cimahi (28,000 all seater)*


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

3 new stadiums about to be finished in Iran (all above 27k), 1 renovated. Iran has good chance for this.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Hostable Venues in Iran*












Tehran , Azadi Stadium , 78,116 seats , 1973.10.18 












Isfahan , Naghsh-e-Jahan Stadium , 75,000 (It seems 60,000 ~ 63,000 seating capacity) , 2003 (Re 2017) 












Tabriz , Sahand Tabriz Stadium (Yadegar e Emam Stadium) , 66,833 seats , 1996.01.19 












Shiraz , Shiraz Azadi Stadium (Mianrood Stadium) , 50,000 , ? 












Ahvaz , Khuzestan stadium , Ahvaz Ghadir Stadium , 38,900 seats (Max 51,000) , 2012.03.15 












Mashhad , Samen Al-Aeme Stadium , 35,000 , 2004 












Mashhad , Imam Reza Stadium (Shahre Behesht Stadium , Astan Quds Razavi Stadium) , 32,888 seats , 2016.09.01












Tehran , Takhti Stadium , 30,122 seats , 1973.06.03 












Ahvaz , Foolad Khuzestan Stadium , 27,501 , 2017.02.1.(planned)


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Would you let me know the name of 3 new stadiums?*

Would you let me know the name of 3 new stadiums?


perhaps

Isfahan , Naghsh-e-Jahan Stadium , 75,000 (reno)

Mashhad , Imam Reza Stadium , 32,888 (new)

Ahvaz , Foolad Khuzestan Stadium , 27,501 (new)

Kerman , Mes Kerman Stadium , capacity unknown (new)






iranii said:


> 3 new stadiums about to be finished in Iran (all above 27k), 1 renovated. Iran has good chance for this.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Hostable Venues in Indonesia*











Jakarta , Stadion Gelora Bung Karno (Utama Senayan Stadium) , 77,000 (before 88,306) , 1962.07.24 












Surabaya , Stadion Gelora Bung Tomo , 55,000 , 2010.08.06. 












Samarinda , Stadion Utama Kaltim (Palaran Stadium) , 50,000 , 2008.06.18. 












Pekanbaru , Stadion Utama Riau (Riau Main Stadium) , 43,923 , 2012 












Balikpapan , Stadion Batakan , 40,000 , 2017 












Bandung , Stadion olahraga gedebage (Bandung Lautan Api Stadium) , 38,000 , 2013.03 












Palembang , Stadion Gelora Sriwijaya (Jakabiring Stadium) , 36,000 , 2004.09.02 












Sleman (near Yogyakarta) , Stadion Maguwoharjo , 31,700 , 2004 












Malang , Stadion Gajayana , 30,000 , 1926 (Re 2008) 












Makassar (Ujung Pandang) , Stadion Barombong Makassar , 30,000 , ?












Bekasi , Stadion Wibawa Mukti , 28,778 , 2016 











Banda aceh , Stadion Harapan Bangsa (Lhong Raya Stadium) , 25,000 , 1997.01.01. (Re 2008)












If you want to see a lot of Stadiums pictures , Please visit below URL.


cafe.daum.net/stade/2023 Asian Cup Bids in Indonesia


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*East Timor kicked out of 2023 Asian Cup*

East Timor has been expelled from the 2023 AFC Asian Cup for falsifying documents of several Brazilian-born footballers, the Asian Football Confederation


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

adeaide said:


> Would you let me know the name of 3 new stadiums?
> 
> 
> perhaps
> ...


Yes those are correct


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

The Philippines should host one day, perhaps after qualifying for the first time (and maybe another) and after a Basketball World Cup.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*MALAYSIAN STADIUMS
KUALA LUMPUR*










*SHAH ALAM*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5928491910/

*PENANG*









http://venue.myceb.com.my/facilities/stadium-batu-kawan-facilities

*KUCHING*









https://sukmasarawak2016.my/venue/1

*MELAKA*

















*JOHOR* (UNDER CONSTRUCTION)


----------



## pram_semarang (May 15, 2015)

I VOTE FOR INDONESIA
this is 15 hostable venue at indonesia...

*JAKARTA*
*BUNG KARNO MAIN STADIUM* (Under Renovation)
CAPACITY : 77.000 

 


*SURABAYA*
*BUNG TOMO STADIUM*
CAPACITY : 55.000

 

*SAMARINDA*
*PALARAN STADIUM* 
CAPACITY : 60.000




*PEKANBARU*
*RIAU MAIN STADIUM* 
CAPACITY : 45.000 

 

*BANDUNG*
*BANDUNG LAUTAN API STADIUM* 
CAPACITY : 38.000 




*BOGOR*
*PAKANSARI STADIUM* 
CAPACITY : 35.000 

 

*YOGYAKARTA*
*MAGUWOHARJO STADIUM* 
CAPACITY : 40.000 

 


*BEKASI*
*WIBAWA MUKTI STADIUM* 
CAPACITY : 40.000


 

*BEKASI*
*PATRIOT STADIUM* 
CAPACITY : 30.000 




*PALEMBANG*
*JAKABARING STADIUM* 
CAPACITY : 40.000 

 

*KUTAI KARTANEGARA*
*AJI IMBUT STADIUM* 
CAPACITY : 45.000




*BALIKPAPAN*
*BATAKAN STADIUM* (Under Construction
)
CAPACITY : 40.000 

  

*SEMARANG*
*JATIDIRI STADIUM* (Under Renovation
)
CAPACITY : 60.000 




*MAKASSAR*
*BAROMBONG STADIUM* (Under Construction
)
CAPACITY : 50.000 




*BANDA ACEH*
*HARAPAN BANGSA STADIUM* CAPACITY : 35.000


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Potential Iranian stadiums:

*1. Azadi Stadium (Tehran) - 78,116*










*2. Naghshe Jahan Stadium (Isfahan) - 75,000*










*3. Sahand Stadium (Tabriz) - 66,833*










*4. Mianrood Stadium (Shiraz) - 50,000*










*5. Emam Reza Stadium (Mashhad) - 30,000 (debatable)*










*6. Foolad Arena (Ahvaz) - 27,500*


----------



## eibisidi (Apr 7, 2015)

http://www.the-afc.com/asian-cup-2019/indonesia-withdraws-from-2023-afc-asian-cup-bid


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*INDIA bids*

Kolkata , Salt Lake Stadium , 66,687 seats (Max 85,000)












New Delhi , Jawaharlal Nehru Stadium , 58,114 seats












Mumbai , DY Patil Stadium , 45,353 seats (Max 55,000)












Kochi , Jawaharlal Nehru Stadium , 41,748 seats (Max 60,000)












Chennai , Jawaharlal Nehru Stadium , 40,000












Bengaluru , Sree Kanteerava Stadium , 25,810 seats












Jamshedpur , JRD Tata Sports Complex , 24,424 seats












Guwahati , Indira Gandhi Athletic Stadium , 23,850 seats












Margao , Fatorda Stadium , 19,080 (Max 25,000) seats












Pune , Shree Shiv Chhatrapati Sports Complex , 11,900 seats


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*India has withdrawn its bid*

it is reported that India has withdrawn its bid some days before in order to focus on a bid for the 2020 FIFA U-20 Women's World Cup.

Now


----------



## Temporarily Exiled (Sep 12, 2018)

The views from those Indian cricket grounds must be horrendous for football - in fact, it seems nearly every stadium pictured in this thread has an athletics track around it.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Confirmed Venues in Korea (8 cities , 8 stadiums)*

Busan , Busan Asiad Main Stadium , 53,769 seats , 2001.09.16












Suwon , Suwon World Cup Stadium (Big Bird) , 43,959 seats , 2001.05.13












Jeonju , Jeonju World Cup Stadium (Jeonjuseong , Fort Jeonju) , 42,477 seats , 2001.11.08












Goyang , Goyang Daewha Stadium , 41,311 seats , 2003.09.26












Gwangju , Gwangju World Cup Stadium , 40,245 seats , 2001.09.30












Hwaseong , Hwaseong Sports Stadium , 35,270 seats , 2011.10.01











Seogwipo , Jeju World Cup Stadium (Wind Force) , 29,791 seats (before 42,256) , 2001.12.09












Cheonan , Cheonan Baekseok Stadium , 25,814 seats , 2001.07












cafe.daum.net/stade/2023 AFC Asian Cup Korea


----------



## VPSI (Jul 16, 2011)

The designation of the winner was yesterday, no?


----------



## copa olympic (Jul 9, 2012)

--


> *China PR to host AFC Asian Cup 2023*
> Tuesday, June 4, 2019
> 
> Paris: The Asian Football Confederation (AFC) Member Associations confirmed on Tuesday China PR as the hosts for the AFC Asian Cup 2023 at the AFC Extraordinary Congress in Paris, France.
> ...





> *Hard work begins for China 2023*
> Wednesday, June 5, 2019
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## copa olympic (Jul 9, 2012)

--


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2019)

China's a good host for major tournaments, 2003 (?) was well attended I believe. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

Good choice of host. 
Reckon we'll see a China WC bid in near future.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

China was announced as the winning bid on 4 June 2019,
However, due to China's withdrawal as the host on 14 May 2022, the second round of bidding will be decided later by the AFC.
The deadline was scheduled on 17 October 2022, in which four nations have already submitted their bids: Australia, Indonesia, Qatar and South Korea.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

Qatar's candidate stadiums are very likely to be the ones listed below.


Lusail , Lusail Iconic Stadium , 80,000 seats , 2021.11.22

Al Khor , Al Bayt Stadium , 60,000 seats , 2021.11.30

Doha , Khalifa Int'l Stadium , 45,416 seats , 1976.03.03

Al-Rayyan , Education City Stadium , 45,350 seats , 2020.06.15

Al Wakrah , Al-Janoub Stadium , 40,777 seats , 2019.05.16

Al Rayyan , Ahmed bin Ali Stadium , 40,740 seats , 2003 (Re 2020.12.18)

Al Thumama , Al-Thumama Stadium , 40,000 seats, 2021.10.22

Doha , Stadium 974 (Ras Abu Aboud Stadium) , 40,000 seats , 2021.11.30



*Where do you think are the candidate stadiums in Australia, Indonesia and Korea?*


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

that must have been very long and stressful research!


----------



## morgenstern12 (Apr 27, 2020)

who thinks Korea will win the bid?. Its better that the Asian cup is in June.


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

morgenstern12 said:


> who thinks Korea will win the bid?. Its better that the Asian cup is in June.


Yes, I think in reality South Korea will win the bid. But I don't know if Asian Cup should be held in June. Not all Asian countries have favourable playing weather in June especially with some countries having monsoon/storm season around that time.


----------



## morgenstern12 (Apr 27, 2020)

Rokto14 said:


> Yes, I think in reality South Korea will win the bid. But I don't know if Asian Cup should be held in June. Not all Asian countries have favourable playing weather in June especially with some countries having monsoon/storm season around that time.


but winter in South Korea is too cold.


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

morgenstern12 said:


> but winter in South Korea is too cold.


What about February/March period? I think the weather will be cooling but not too cold.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

still cold till march


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*AFC Will Inspect Indonesia On September 1-4 Regarding Bidding For The 2023 Asian Cup Host*


JAKARTA - The Asian Football Confederation (AFC) will conduct an inspection to Indonesia. This visit is related to the bid to host the 2023 Asian Cup.
The AFC has sent a reply letter signed by Secretary General Datuk Seri Windsor John to PSSI regarding the planned visit.

In the letter, the AFC team is said to be carrying out inspections to several stadiums on the nearest 1-4 September. PSSI received a reply letter on Monday,
August 1 yesterday.
"Of course we will welcome their arrival. The AFC will visit several stadiums that are candidates for competing," said PSSI Secretary General Yunus Nusi
on the federation's official website.

PSSI will propose several stadiums to the AFC to visit and assess. However, the names of the stadiums will be discussed by PSSI before it is finally decided.
The AFC team will leave Indonesia for Australia on September 4-7. On the same date the AFC team also paid a visit to South Korea.
Meanwhile, Qatar, which is also the host of the 2022 World Cup, will be the AFC's last visit. It is planned that inspections to Qatar will be carried out on September 8-10.

Indonesia's opportunity to host is quite difficult compared to the three countries. The last time Indonesia hosted this event was in 2007.
At that time, Indonesia was not the sole host country for this prestigious competition, but along with Malaysia, Vietnam and Thailand.


Some Reference
reference 1
reference 2
reference 3


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

I think South Korea could host the 2023 Asian Cup and then let Saudi Arabia host 2027.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Korea is the Frontrunner in Asian Cup 2023 Host Bid*
By Arya W - August 03, 2022












South Korea is deemed the favorite in Asian Cup 2023 hosting bid compared to their three contenders.


Korea Football Association has officially submitted their bid for hosting Asian Cup 2023.
They are one of the four countries who have shown their interest to host the continental event after *China*, the original host,
withdrew all the sudden in June due to their zero COVID policy leading to another lockdown throughout the nation.
*Korea* will be competing with *Indonesia, Australia* and the host of *World Cup 2022, Qatar.


Asian Cup 2023* is set to be held from June, 16 to July, 16 next year and AFC is not keen on changing the schedule at the end of the year
just like this year’s world cup as it could potentially lead to the contestants’ difficulty in getting permission to call up their key men who are playing in European leagues.
The end of the year happens to be the middle seasons there. Thus, the star players could even miss out the tournament which might be less appealing for the Asian fans.


Korea is the frontrunner in this bidding race since they have the infrastructure and venues in place and ready for the tournament.
They have experienced in hosting several international competitions from *Olympic Games 1988* in Seoul, *World Cup 2002* with Japan and *FIFA World Cup U20* in 2017.
Those all had been a huge success. The two-time Asian Champions has never been the host of Asian Cup since 1960, the last time they lifted the trophy.
Last but not least, Korea has no plan for hosting any sporting event in their upcoming agenda.


Their two rivals in the South East region, Indonesia and Australia, might not be prioritised by AFC. The former who once one of the joint hosts in *Asian Cup 2007*,
have been appointed by FIFA to hold World Cup U20 in the same year. It is set to begin on May 20 and finish on June 11, which is only five days before the kick off.
The latter, the host of 2015 edition, will be the host of *FIFA Women’s World Cup 2023* alongside New Zealand, which starts on July 20, or just four days after the final.


Meanwhile, Qatar, the reigning champions, despite having their stadiums and infrastructure ready for the tournament, will not be able to stage Asian Cup in summer.
The date will have to be pushed in November, which is not what AFC prefers. They have been a host twice already as well, in 1988 and 2011.
Therefore, Qatar is not likely to be the favorite.


Asian football governing body have extended the deadline for bidding documents formal submission from July to the end of August.
It means the four candidates will be wrapping up the process this month. The new host will be named on October 17 by AFC Executive Committee.


source


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

We are waiting for a host almost one month away.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*The deadline to utilize for the Asian Cup has been prolonged… to the 15th of this thirty day period*

The application deadline for the 2023 AFC Asian Cup The Asian Football Confederation (AFC) 2023 (hereafter referred to as the Asian Cup) has been prolonged
from 31 to 15 September by about 50 % thirty day period.

According to the Ministry of Culture, Sporting activities and Tourism and the Korea Soccer Association, the AFC Secretariat sent an formal letter on the same day
that the software deadline was postponed to September 15.

The Soccer Association’s do the job schedule, which was because of to post official bids such as bid options (bid ebook), government ensures, and stadium/education
agreements, was also improved to AFC that day.

An official from the Football Association stated, “The day has not nevertheless been verified, but we intend to post the application about the deadline, which 
is September 15.” The AFC offered the urgent conclusion to postpone the submission of an software to the Football Association by an unofficial route late 
in the afternoon the past day, and the formal letter was only despatched on that working day.

The 2023 Asian Cup was initially intended to be hosted by China, but in May this calendar year, the AFC seemed for a new location immediately after 
returning the hosting legal rights due to the spread of the new coronavirus infection (COVID-19).

The Korea Soccer Affiliation submitted a letter of intent to AFC on June 30, asserting the bid for the Asian Cup, and is competing with Qatar, Australia and Indonesia.
Qatar will host the 2022 FIFA Planet Cup, Australia will host the 2023 FIFA Women’s Planet Cup, and Indonesia will host the 2023 FIFA U-20 Entire world Cup.
In specific, Qatar has the great advantage of getting capable to use the 2022 FIFA Globe Cup amenities as they are.

Korea is proud of its legacy of correctly web hosting a few significant intercontinental sporting functions: the 2002 FIFA Korea-Japan World Cup, the 1988 Seoul Summer
months Olympics, and the 2018 Pyeongchang Winter season Olympics.

Also, contrary to Qatar and Australia, who have to alter the match plan to January 2024, the fact that the match can be held according to the present-day routine
(June to July 2023) is a further energy that Korea advertise it.

Provided that the location of the prior occasion, 2019, was the Middle East (United Arab Emirates), the purpose for keeping the function takes precedence in terms of
regional arrangement.

Immediately after getting applications from the four international locations, AFC programs to perform an on-website inspection in September and decide on the place
on October 17 through the AFC Government Committee.

random information

source


----------



## cheuplavinia (5 mo ago)

Football Australia has also today confirmed that it will not proceed with submitting a formal bid to host the AFC Asian Cup 2023™.








AFC Asian Cup 2023™ hosting rights bid update


Football Australia maintains its strong interest in bidding for the AFC Women’s Asian Cup™ 2026 and will submit a formal and comprehensive bid to the Asian Football Confederation (AFC) within the required timeline later this year. Football Australia has also today confirmed that it will not...




www.footballaustralia.com.au


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Australia out of running to host 2023 AFC Asian Cup*
*The country will shift their focus to hosting the 2026 women’s tournament*

The list of candidates to host the 2023 AFC Asian Cup is down to three after Australia confirmed they will not submit a bid.

Football Australia said they will be submitting a bid for the 2026 women’s tournament. 
Australia is also the host, along with New Zealand, of the 2023 FIFA Women’s World Cup.

“Football Australia maintains its strong interest in bidding for the AFC Women’s Asian Cup 2026 and will submit a formal and 
comprehensive bid to the Asian Football Confederation (AFC) within the required timeline later this year,” they said in a statement.

That leaves South Korea, Indonesia and Qatar remaining as potential hosts. All three countries have submitted an expression of 
interest to replace China as the 2023 host nation. The deadline for bids was August 31.

South Korea has confirmed they submitted a bid and it’s believed Indonesia and Qatar have as well.

Football Australia did not give a specific reason for not submitting a bid for the Asian Cup, but did confirm in July a bid would be 
contingent on government support and a moving of the dates to January and February 2024.

Australia will face competition to host the 2026 Women’s Asian Cup. 
The AFC said Saudi Arabia, Jordan and Uzbekistan have submitted expressions of interest in hosting.


source


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

They reason Australia is out of the 2023 AFC Asian Cup bid is not only they are focusing on 2026 AFC Women's Asian Cup bid, they are also focusing on 2023 FIFA Women's World Cup as co-host alongside New Zealand.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*AFC Asian Cup Stadiums | 2007 - 2019





*


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

We are almost one month to find out of a new host for 2023.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*PSSI Calls 4 Stadiums for the 2023 Asian Cup in Indonesia

Bolatimes.com - *Pssi Secretary General, Yunus Nusi, said it is possible that the 2023 Asian Cup will not use the venue for the 2023 U-20 World Cup. 
Consider this is being thought about because of the tightness of the _due event_.

As is known, the Asian Football Confederation (AFC) has visited Indonesia to check the agreement as a candidate to host the 2023 Asian Cup. 
AFC representatives visited several venues such as gelora Karno Main Stadium in Jakarta Jakarta) and Manahan (Solo).


*BOLASPORT.COM - The Secretary General (Secretary General) of PSSI, Yunus Nusi, mentioned four stadium names that are used 
if Indonesia is believed to host the 2023 Asian Cup.*

The four venues are *Pakansari Stadium (Cibinong), Patriot Stadium (Bekasi), Wibawa Mukti Stadium (Cikarang), and Jakarta International Stadium (Jakarta)*.
The four stadiums were already communicated to the AFC when PSSI decided to participate in the bidding to host the 2023 Asian Cup.
Yunus Nusi said PSSI had to rack its brains to select the list of stadiums registered with the AFC.

This is because the 2023 Asian Cup will be held almost at the same time as the 2023 U-20 World Cup which will be held in Indonesia.
As is known, the 2023 U-20 World Cup will be held from May 20 to June 11, 2023.

There are six venues used for the 2023 U-20 World Cup, namely Gelora Karno Main Stadium (Jakarta), Jakabaring Stadium (Palembang), Si Jalak Harupat Stadium (Bandung), Manahan Stadium (Solo), Gelora Tomo Stadium (Surabaya), and Captain I Wayan Dipta Stadium (Bali).

Meanwhile, the 2023 Asian Cup will be held from June 16 to July 16, 2023.


*Jakarta , Stadion Internasional Jakarta , 76,393 seats (82,000 capacity) , 2022.07.24*









*

Bekasi , Stadion Patriot Candrabhaga , 30,000 , 1982 (Reconstruction 2014.03.11)*








*

Cibonong , Stadion Pakansari , 30,000 , 2014*










*Cikarang , Stadion Wibawa Mukti , 25,395 seats , 2014*










source


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

I'm not sure if Indonesia could be awarded.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*PSSI prepares 10 stadiums to hold the 2023 AFC Asian Cup Indonesia*


*Jakarta [Java] , Stadion Utama Gelora Bung Karno , 77,193 seats , 1962.07.21 (2023 FIFA U-20 World Cup Stadium)*











*Surabaya [Java] , Stadion Gelora Bung Tomo , 45,134 seats , 2010.08.06 (2023 FIFA U-20 World Cup Stadium)*











*Serang [Java] , Stadion Internasional Banten , 30,038 seats , 2022.05.09*











*Bekasi [Java] , Stadion Patriot Candrabhaga , 30,000 , 1982 (Reconstruction 2014.03.11)*











*Cibinong [Java] , Stadion Pakansari , 30,000 , 2014*











*Kutawaringin (Soreang) [Java] , Stadion Si Jalak Harupat , 27,200 , 2005.04.26 (2023 FIFA U-20 World Cup Stadium)*











*Cikarang [Java] , Stadion Wibawa Mukti , 25,395 seats , 2014*











*Palembang [Sumatra] , Stadion Gelora Sriwijaya (Stadion Jakabaring) , 23,418 seats , 2004 (2023 FIFA U-20 World Cup Stadium)*











*Gianyar [Bali] , Stadion Kapten I Wayan Dipta , 22,931 , 2003.02.19 (2023 FIFA U-20 World Cup Stadium)*











*Surakarta (Solo) [Java] , Stadion Manahan , 20,003 seats , 1998.02.21 (2023 FIFA U-20 World Cup Stadium)*










*cafe.daum.net/stade*
reference


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

I think that's the same number of venues from their FIFA U-20 World Cup bid.


----------



## pauiglesias12 (11 mo ago)

adeaide said:


> *PSSI prepares 10 stadiums to hold the 2023 AFC Asian Cup Indonesia*
> 
> 
> *Jakarta [Java] , Stadion Utama Gelora Bung Karno , 77,193 seats , 1962.07.21 (2023 FIFA U-20 World Cup Stadium)*
> ...


Where's the Jakarta International Stadium?


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Location of Jakarta International Stadium*

6°7′30.3″S 106°51′39.4″E










pictures of JIS


----------



## pauiglesias12 (11 mo ago)

But why do they build such a large and modern stadium if they don't use it in the important competitions they hold


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

Following the PSSI Infrastructure Safety and Security team’s inspection, JIS did not fully meet the infrastructure requirements
(team drop-off areas, circulation of activity related to matches on the outer perimeter specifically in the northwest).

It was also pointed out that the entrance to the stadium is still at its minimum level, so there is a potential for bottlenecks.

PSSI also commented that the east concourse could not be used, the perimeter of the stands needs to be re-examined, 
and the perimeter fence under the west concourse is not strong and supporting infrastructure (parking areas, public transportation, 
and access roads to the stadium are not up to standard).

source


----------



## pauiglesias12 (11 mo ago)

adeaide said:


> Following the PSSI Infrastructure Safety and Security team’s inspection, JIS did not fully meet the infrastructure requirements
> (team drop-off areas, circulation of activity related to matches on the outer perimeter specifically in the northwest).
> 
> It was also pointed out that the entrance to the stadium is still at its minimum level, so there is a potential for bottlenecks.
> ...


So what a big mistake considering the money that has been spent on the new stadium...


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

there are clueless idiots everywhere, it is neither the first nor the last project failure in the world


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

That's why the Jakarta International Stadium is not in the list because it did not meet the requirments.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*5 Stadiums for the 2023 Asian Cup in Qatar released by Wikipedia








*



It should be noted in advance that the following information is not based on the Bid Book submitted by Qatar to AFC.
This content is based on Wikipedia information.
Therefore, it is considered that this content may be different from the content of the bidding document.



*Lusail , Lusail Iconic Stadium , 80,000 seats , 2021.11.22*











*Al Khor , Al Bayt Stadium , 60,000 seats , 2021.11.30*











*Doha , Khalifa Int'l Stadium , 45,416 seats , 1976.03.03*











*Al Thumama (Doha) , Al-Thumama Stadium , 40,125 seats, (officially 40,000) 2021.10.22*











*Ras Abu Aboud (Doha) , Stadium 974 (Ras Abu Aboud Stadium , Doha Port Stadium) , 41,860 seats, (officially 40,000) , 2021.11.30*











As Wikipedia released, Qatar will not try to host the Asian Cup with five stadiums.
I think there will probably be three more World Cup stadiums in the Bid Book.

A list of the 3 presumed stadiums is as follows.

Al-Rayyan , Education City Stadium (Qatar Foundation Stadium) , 45,350 seats , 2020.06.15
Al Rayyan , Ahmed bin Ali Stadium , 44,740 seats , 2003 (Re 2020.12.18)
Al Wakrah , Al-Janoub Stadium (Al Wakrah Stadium) , 40,777 seats , 2019.05.16



*Al Rayyan , Education City Stadium (Qatar Foundation Stadium) , 45,350 seats , 2020.06.15 *
*










Al Rayyan , Ahmad bin Ali Stadium (Al-Rayyan Stadium) , 44,740 seats , 2003 (Re 2020.12.18) 










*
*Al Wakrah , Al-Janoub Stadium (Al-Wakrah Stadium) , 40,777 seats , 2019.05.16 40,336*











source


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

It reverted Qatar's bid stadiums back to 1 since we haven't heard any yet.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Qatar selected to host AFC U23 Asian Cup 2024*











How will this affect Qatar's plan to host the AFC Asian Cup 2023?


source

source


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

That could affect their bid to host 2027 as well.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

But we'll see if that could affect their 2027 bid.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*2023 AFC Asian Cup bids in Korea (10 Candidate Cities , 11 Stadiums)*
























It is reported that 11 stadiums in 10 cities are participating in the bidding.
And if the bid is confirmed, 8 out of 11 stadiums will be finally selected.


source


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Seoul , Seoul World Cup Stadium (Sangam Stadium) , 66,704 seats , 2001.11.10*











*Daegu , Daegu Stadium (Daegu World Cup Stadium , Blue Arc) , 66,422 seats , 2001.06.28*











*Busan , Busan Asiad Main Stadium , 53,769 seats , 2001.09.16*











*Incheon , Munhak Stadium (Incheon World Cup Stadium) , 49,084 seats , 2002.02.25*











*Suwon , Suwon World Cup Stadium (Big Bird) , 43,959 seats , 2001.05.13*











*Goyang , Goyang Daewha Stadium , 41,311 seats , 2003.09.26*











*Daejeon , Daejeon World Cup Stadium (Purple Arena) , 40,903 seats , 2001.09.13*











*Gwangju , Gwangju World Cup Stadium , 40,245 seats , 2001.09.30*











*Hwaseong , Hwaseong Sports Stadium , 35,270 seats , 2011.10.01*











*Incheon , Incheon Asiad Main Stadium , 29,465 seats , 2014.05.07*











*Cheonan , Cheonan Stadium , 25,814 seats , 2001.08.31*










Source : cafe.daum.net/stade


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

are they going to decide soon?


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

ElvisBC said:


> are they going to decide soon?


October 17, 2022.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Qatar wins bid to host AFC Asian Cup 2023*

source


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Yep, i was right. That would give Saudi Arabia a big boost to host in 2027.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

So a big congratulations to Qatar as host of the AFC Asian Cup 2023 as a replacement for China.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

I would also like to thank South Korea for their excellent bid especially from BTS' support.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

2023 AFC Asian Cup in Qatar will be held from 16th June to 16th July.









source


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Juanpabloangel (Jun 7, 2015)

Makes sense that they use their stadiums again quickly before they pack them up. It will be the first competition to have more water breaks than playing time.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Juanpabloangel said:


> Makes sense that they use their stadiums again quickly before they pack them up. It will be the first competition to have more water breaks than playing time.





adeaide said:


> 2023 AFC Asian Cup in Qatar will be held from 16th June to 16th July.
> View attachment 3996401
> 
> 
> source


No it changed to January 2024. It's more feasible with January 2024 to avoid the extreme summer heat.









Qatar to stage 2023 Asian Cup, most likely in early 2024


Qatar will stage the next Asian Cup in place of original hosts China, the Asian Confederation (AFC) announced on Monday, with the tournament likely to be moved from mid-2023 to early 2024 to avoid the heat of the Gulf summer.




www.reuters.com


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*2024 AFC U-23 Asian Cup in Qatar will be held in January







*

source


----------



## Pinkerton89 (Aug 2, 2020)

Does that mean East Asia is now owed two Asian Cups on the bounce?

Noting that Saudi Arabia and India have been shortlisted for 2027, have the Middle Eastern Nations hijacked the AFC?


----------



## Juanpabloangel (Jun 7, 2015)

India would be an interesting host, they have some huge stadiums.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

adeaide said:


> *2024 AFC U-23 Asian Cup in Qatar will be held in January
> View attachment 4001627
> *
> 
> source


Maybe December 2023.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Juanpabloangel said:


> India would be an interesting host, they have some huge stadiums.


Saudi Arabia remains the favorite to host. Riyadh and Jeddah has some really good stadiums including the King Fahd International Stadium which will host the opening match and the final if AFC selects Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Dammam is considered to be under construction if they are awarded. India does not have much football experience, so i don't think India is gonna win the bid.


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

I would have wanted South Korea to host the 2023 AFC Asian Cup. But since Qatar is hosting it, then 2031 and 2035 should be given the eastern regions of AFC. I would hope 1-2 ASEAN nations would bid for the 2031 edition and 2035 can be held by either China or South Korea.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Rokto14 said:


> I would have wanted South Korea to host the 2023 AFC Asian Cup. But since Qatar is hosting it, then 2031 and 2035 should be given the eastern regions of AFC. I would hope 1-2 ASEAN nations would bid for the 2031 edition and 2035 can be held by either China or South Korea.


2031 and 2035 might be enough. So South Korea could host 2031 and then China for 2035. That's my guess.


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

Light Tower said:


> 2031 and 2035 might be enough. So South Korea could host 2031 and then China for 2035. That's my guess.


I would expect Thailand or Malaysia or even Indonesia to put a bid for the 2031 edition. 2035 can be either in China or South Korea.


----------

